# Lindsay Lohans Leinwand-Comeback fällt flach



## Tokko (12 Mai 2008)

*



Gut, dass sie ihren Gig bei Ugly Betty hat, denn es hat den Anschein, als würden Lindsay Lohans Filmprojekte immer weniger werden.
Nach Ankündigung zweier neuer Filmprojekte der Schauspielerin – eine romantische Komödie mit Jack Black und ein Drama über die Manson-Familie - muss sie sich nun wohl nach neuen Projekten umsehen, da man sie in beiden Filmen Wochen vor Drehbeginn ersetzt hat, wie E! News exklusiv erfuhr. 
Alle Beteiligten versuchen jedoch nach Kräften, die Dinge herunterzuspielen. 
Alison White von der Produktionsfirma Patriot Pictures erzählte E! News, dass Lohan bei Blacks nächstem Film Ye Olde Times, eine Komödie um ein Renaissance-Fest, nicht mehr dabei sein werde. 
White sagte jedoch, dass man Lohan nicht fallen gelassen hätte. "Wir haben uns einfach entschieden, getrennte Wege zu gehen. Wir haben die Rolle jemand anderem angeboten."
White wollte sich nicht dazu äußern, ob man Lohan wegen Versicherungsproblemen ersetzt hatte oder aus Termingründen oder wegen ihres Rufs, dass sie schwierig am Set sei. "Genaueres weiß ich nicht", sagte White.
Die Dreharbeiten zum Black-Film hätten bereits beginnen sollen, wurden aber nun auf den 18. August verschoben. Gedreht wird in Detroit.
Lohan wurde auch beim Projekt Manson Girls ersetzt, worin sie Nancy Pittman spielen sollte, eine ehemalige Anhängerin von Charles Manson. Die Dreharbeiten zu diesem Film beginnen am 21. Juli in Los Angeles.
Der Produzent des Films, Brad Wyman von Junction Films, hatte sich noch vor zwei Monaten E! News gegenüber geäußert, dass es trotz der Probleme der Schauspielerin mit dem Gesetz und trotz ihrer Entziehungskuren keine Probleme gäbe, sie zu versichern.
Lohans Publizist gab E! News gegenüber an, dass sie aus terminlichen Gründen nicht mehr dabei sei.
"Für den Film Manson Girls hatte sie keinen Vertrag unterzeichnet und als dieses Projekt dann konkreter wurde, hatte Lindsay bereits bei anderen Projekten zugesagt."
Zum Filmprojekt Ye Olde Times sagte sie: "Die Produzenten wollten sie optionieren, aber das konnte sie nicht machen, weil sie zu viel zu tun hat." 
Lohans Sprecher sagte, dass sie bereits jetzt für den Sommer voll gebucht sei. Lohan, die vor kurzem eine Folge für das Staffelfinale von Ugly Betty drehte (der Auftakt für mehrere Gastauftritte in der nächsten Staffel), soll auch in Labor Pains mitspielen, einer Komödie, die in drei Wochen Drehbeginn hat. Außerdem beendet sie gerade Arbeiten an einem Album und dreht Werbespots für ihre neue Leggings-Kollektion. In Kürze will sie dann nach Frankreich, um dort einen extra Werbesport zu drehen.*

Quelle:
eonline.com


----------



## krawutz (14 Mai 2008)

Ein kleiner Schritt für die Lohan, ein großer für die Filmzuschauer !


----------

